# Wirehair / Lab



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm in the market for a new pup. I'm wanting a Wirehair Pointer cross with Lab. Anyone know of any out there, or if someone will have a litter? 


Shoot me a PM if you know. Thanks!


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

Wirehair is the perfect dog. Why the cross?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

OriginalOscar said:


> Wirehair is the perfect dog. Why the cross?


I had one 25 years ago, and it was the best dog I've had! I love the Wirehair for the stamina and go, and the look. The mix with the lab, seemed to "mellow" it down and it wasn't the BIG runner. The dog I had could hunt anything from devil birds to geese.

I'm getting slower in my years, and need a dog that I can keep up with that is strong, and has drive. This will more than likely be my last dog so I also want it to be a companion I can take anywhere.


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

Agreed they can be knotheaded. First couple years with mine was frustrating until I gave into the shock collar. A little tick would let him know his bounds. Also by age 3 the puppy mellowed. I also found if I ran him hard early season by mid October he was good through end of season in January.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

All breeds can be boneheads! especially from the time you bring them home to about 2-3 years old. When I was about 6 years old, we had a pair of Shorthair Pointers. They were huge, dark brown with the ticking. Mosegart (spelling??) line from what I remember. Those dogs would jump out of the boat at Strawberry res when the boat was 30yds. from the dock.


----------

